

Apple introduces new programming language: Swift - aabalkan


======
malandrew
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/swift-programming-
language/...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/swift-programming-
language/id881256329?mt=11)

Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835217)

